# Networked Tivo (v1) Stuck in Guided Setup



## CJS (Jan 4, 2002)

Please help me! I've just moved house to a place with no phone line and have a networked Tivo v1. I ran Guided Setup to move the Tivo to recognise my Digital Terestrial signal but it has got stuck on trying to dial up. I have tried the ",#401" for the dial prefix, but it just says that it can't connect (after ten minutes of trying).

I can access the Tivo's bash shell and also access it on TivoWeb, so I know that the Tivo is working. However, when using the TV, it's stuck in the Guided Setup. 

I've tried taking the Tivo to another house with a telephone line, but this doesn't seem to work either (I put the 0845 number in the dial prefix).

Given that I can access the machine (via telnet), is there anything I can do to break the Tivo out of the Getting Started routine, so I can at least watch the recordings that I have on it already?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I think a kickstart 52 might get you out of guided setup:

Hold down pause when tivo is booting,
when the record light changes yellow (or both lights turn yellow), key in 52 on the remote

Tivo will say its reinstalling software for a minute or two, then reboot.

Note this will wipe your hacks from /var too though ( it reinstalls your current tivo software to the spare partition) - so you'll have to reinstall tivoweb, but you will keep telnet/ftp

No doubt you can do it via telnet easier if you knew what to edit though


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> I think a kickstart 52 might get you out of guided setup:


Whoa! Hold on there..... 



CJS said:


> Please help me! I've just moved house to a place with no phone line and have a networked Tivo v1. I ran Guided Setup to move the Tivo to recognise my Digital Terestrial signal but it has got stuck on trying to dial up.


How is it networked? Turbonet, cachecard?

If so, you should be able to change the daily call option to "network" by running *nic_config_tivo* from the bash prompt. Then when you reboot it will use the network for the setup call and you won't lose your hacks by re-installing the software


----------



## CJS (Jan 4, 2002)

First of all, many thanks for the replies. I'm trying this one first:



blindlemon said:


> Whoa! Hold on there.....
> 
> How is it networked? Turbonet, cachecard?
> 
> If so, you should be able to change the daily call option to "network" by running *nic_config_tivo* from the bash prompt. Then when you reboot it will use the network for the setup call and you won't lose your hacks by re-installing the software


Yes, the TiVo has cachecard installed, so I ran nic_config_tivo, which made me realise one problem. In moving to the new flat, I'm still using tiscali but the gateway had changed its last digit. I'd (incorrectly) assumed that the TiVo took this from the DCHP server but see that it is set up directly from nic_config_tivo.

I've now used nic_config_tivo to change the gateway and tested the buffalo router that the TiVo is plugged into (using the laptop with the wireless switched off). The laptop worked fine, so I think the TiVo should be able to see the network.

Having moved the gateway to the correct ip address, I re-tried the setup. I tried this first with ",#401" and then with no dial prefix. Both times the TiVo fails on the Connecting stage, with the error "Failed. Number unavailable."

Any more hints?


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

CJS said:


> Having moved the gateway to the correct ip address, I re-tried the setup. I tried this first with ",#401" and then with no dial prefix. Both times the TiVo fails on the Connecting stage, with the error "Failed. Number unavailable."
> 
> Any more hints?


I'm a bit confused, you mention you have no phone line in the new house, as such how is it supposed to connect? Are you routing via a 3G modem or something?

If you're just wanting to watch the recordings, presumably you don't need to run the guided setup?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

CJS said:


> Having moved the gateway to the correct ip address, I re-tried the setup. I tried this first with ",#401" and then with no dial prefix. Both times the TiVo fails on the Connecting stage, with the error "Failed. Number unavailable."
> 
> Any more hints?


Can you ping an outside IP address from the TiVo bash prompt?

Did you use option 4 in nic_config_tivo to set the daily call to "network"? Did you reboot? What's in your /etc/rc.d/rc.net file?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Don't use a prefix.. These are not supported for network access on a UK tivo.

Leave the prefix blank.

Normal connection issues after a change of router are related to the gateway address setting of the tivo.. Double check.


----------



## andrewas (Jun 2, 2008)

Odd, that, because mine worked with the ,#401 prefix and tried to use the modem without it. I think.

EDIT]

K. I was wrong. I was sure that it was needed, but google says otherwise.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

andrewas said:


> Odd, that, because mine worked with the ,#401 prefix and tried to use the modem without it. I think.


#401 only for tivo version 3.0 +

Not Uk.

_DIALING CODES
Want to change the way your Tivo calls home? Read on. All these codes are inserted into the dialing prefix space in the Phone Setup stuff.

,#034 - This will limit the speed of the modem to v.34 (28.8k) which may improve your connections if you have poor lines. If you have a lot of failed calls, this might help. Makes the call take about twice as long, in theory.

,#019 - Same concept as above, but slower. If the above won't work, try this. But beware that it will seriously slow down the connection and make the call that much longer. Like 4 times longer than normal, approximately.

,#2xx - 3.0 & 4.0 - Use PPP over Serial for the daily call. 
xx stands for the port speed. The first two digits of the port speed are what you put in here. So: 
96 = 9600 
38 = 38,400 
57 = 57,600 
11 = 115,200 
And so on.. 
The ,#2xx code will make the unit try to connect to a computer attached to the serial port using PPP. For more info, search the Underground forums.

,#3xx - 3.0 only - Use PPP over serial for the daily call. This is the same as with ,#2xx, but in this mode, it does a "modem emulation". That is, it will send AT type commands over the serial port as if a modem was there. Some third party PPP servers support exactly this kind of mode. Also, this can allow you to connect an external modem to the serial port and having it really dial and complete a call using that modem. Some sites sell preconfigured external modems for this purpose, and it has even been done on TechTV. Search around.

,#401 - 3.0 only - This sets up the Tivo to use ethernet for the daily calls. On Series 1 boxes, this means TivoNet or TurboNet. On Series 2, this means a USB->Ethernet dongle. Not all dongles will work, do a search for more info. _


----------



## CJS (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you to all of you for your help. TiVo's now up and running.

The problem was two-fold:

a) the TiVo was looking at the old gateway address, which came up when I looked at nic_config_tivo as was suggested

and 

b) the new router had a firewall built into it, which automatically allowed through those computers (etc.) that leased IP addresses from it, but needed to have the address manually added for the TiVo. Through pinging various bits of the network, I found out that the router was the limit, and then nic_config_tivo gave me the MAC address to give to the router.

So huge thank you to all those who helped!!!


----------

